# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Челябинские

## Утопленник

те, кто близко, спасите от злых мыслей

----------


## Мефистофель

осколок метеорита взял на память?

----------


## Leisan

> те, кто близко, спасите от злых мыслей


   Да ты что, челябинские мужики настолько суровы.....

----------


## Утопленник

задолбали с этим метеоритом уже)

----------


## Утопленник

дыа, а я не они

----------


## Leisan

> задолбали с этим метеоритом уже)


 Да ладно) Ответ сурового челябинца

----------


## Утопленник

> Да ладно) Ответ сурового челябинца


 он слишком суровый для меня

----------


## Leisan

> он слишком суровый для меня


 , расскажи лучше, в чем твоя беда?Поведай нам

----------


## Мефистофель

расскажи что случилось

----------


## Утопленник

может вам это и бонально покажется..
для начала, я не мужик, а девушка.
ну вот..
недавно меня бросил человек, которого я очень очень очень сильно любила, потом друг не вынес моего нытья ( а это было где то неделю поначалу) и тоже бросил меня. в итоге я потеряла двоих дорогих мне людей. из за стресса я не смогла нормально работать и меня уволили. 4 месяца прошло и вроде как должно было уже все забыться, но становится только хуже. работу не могу найти...нового друга тоже не нашла. а те кто остались только используют меня. звонят только когда им не с кем побухать или когда что то нужно. меня никто не слышит. вконтакт я тоже уже не захожу..там никому до меня нет дела..у всех свои жизни и мне нет места ни в одной из них..

----------


## Утопленник

этот сайт моя очередная попытка быть услышанным.

----------


## Leisan

> может вам это и бонально покажется..
> для начала, я не мужик, а девушка.
> ну вот..
> недавно меня бросил человек, которого я очень очень очень сильно любила, потом друг не вынес моего нытья ( а это было где то неделю поначалу) и тоже бросил меня. в итоге я потеряла двоих дорогих мне людей. из за стресса я не смогла нормально работать и меня уволили. 4 месяца прошло и вроде как должно было уже все забыться, но становится только хуже. работу не могу найти...нового друга тоже не нашла. а те кто остались только используют меня. звонят только когда им не с кем побухать или когда что то нужно. меня никто не слышит. вконтакт я тоже уже не захожу..там никому до меня нет дела..у всех свои жизни и мне нет места ни в одной из них..


 Бывает....

----------


## Leisan

> этот сайт моя очередная попытка быть услышанным.


 Сколько тебе лет?

----------


## Утопленник

> Сколько тебе лет?


 19

----------


## Leisan

> 19


 Добро пожаловать во взрослый мир. Но не пугайся. Со всеми такое бывает. Пройдет...Просто нужно снять "важность" события. Для этого пробуй переключить свое внимание на что-либо другое. Можно уехать куда-нибудь на время., например. Сменить обстановку и изменить отношение к произошедшему.Посмотри на все с другой стороны. Для тебя это опыт. Сейчас ты должна понять свой урок, сделать выводы и двигаться дальше.Для начала, отключи свое внимание как важной глобальной проблемы.

----------


## Утопленник

> Добро пожаловать во взрослый мир. Но не пугайся. Со всеми такое бывает. Пройдет...Просто нужно снять "важность" события. Для этого пробуй переключить свое внимание на что-либо другое. Можно уехать куда-нибудь на время., например. Сменить обстановку и изменить отношение к произошедшему.Посмотри на все с другой стороны. Для тебя это опыт. Сейчас ты должна понять свой урок, сделать выводы и двигаться дальше.Для начала, отключи свое внимание как важной глобальной проблемы.


 я не могу. это мне мешает.  я целыми днями одна. 

ну чтож я за человек такой, если мне скоро 20, а друзей уже нет.

а живу с мамой, братом, бабушкой и дядей алконавтом. каждый день одно и тоже. и даже погулять не с кем.. да что там погулять,. даже рассказать некому..

----------


## Leisan

> я не могу. это мне мешает.  я целыми днями одна. 
> 
> ну чтож я за человек такой, если мне скоро 20, а друзей уже нет.
> 
> а живу с мамой, братом, бабушкой и дядей алконавтом. каждый день одно и тоже. и даже погулять не с кем.. да что там погулять,. даже рассказать некому..


  Это уже не одна, если у тебя куча родных и близких рядом. Ты осталась одна, потому что своим характером всех разогнала вокруг себя?

----------


## Утопленник

> Это уже не одна, если у тебя куча родных и близких рядом. Ты осталась одна, потому что своим характером всех разогнала вокруг себя?


 я хочу быть ближе к ним, но они меня отшвыривают от себя. им некогда. они не хотят меня слушать. хоть мы и живем под одной крышей, у всех свои заботы яснопонятно, на меня никогда не было времени. 
я не совсем конченый человек. если бы было хоть что то в этом мире, я бы так не думала. у меня ведь было все. а когда ушло и чувств не осталось. мне уже не нравятся люди. они все будто хотят мне сделать хуже.

----------


## Leisan

> я хочу быть ближе к ним, но они меня отшвыривают от себя. им некогда. они не хотят меня слушать. хоть мы и живем под одной крышей, у всех свои заботы яснопонятно, на меня никогда не было времени. 
> я не совсем конченый человек. если бы было хоть что то в этом мире, я бы так не думала. у меня ведь было все. а когда ушло и чувств не осталось. мне уже не нравятся люди. они все будто хотят мне сделать хуже.


 Почему ты ныла молодому человеку? как ты сама думаешь, что не могут выдержать в тебе окружающие?

----------


## Утопленник

> Почему ты ныла молодому человеку? как ты сама думаешь, что не могут выдержать в тебе окружающие?


 я ему не ныла. я ныла подруге. она не стала меня слушать. это несправедливо. когда ее бросил парень, я ее выслушивала.. эти ее звонки в час ночи, когда она звонила и плакалась. я выслушивала и даже подумать не могла о том чтобы бросить подругу в депрессии. 
а тут такое.. 
обидно что для того, кого я считала другом, кому я доверяла, дружба ничего не значит! это все какое то вранье
я не понимаю, что я сделала не так. раньше такого не было...
в последнее время мир будто пытается меня втереть в базальт

----------


## Leisan

> я ему не ныла. я ныла подруге. она не стала меня слушать. это несправедливо. когда ее бросил парень, я ее выслушивала.. эти ее звонки в час ночи, когда она звонила и плакалась. я выслушивала и даже подумать не могла о том чтобы бросить подругу в депрессии. 
> а тут такое.. 
> обидно что для того, кого я считала другом, кому я доверяла, дружба ничего не значит! это все какое то вранье
> я не понимаю, что я сделала не так. раньше такого не было...
> в последнее время мир будто пытается меня втереть в базальт


 Да не, просто ты входишь во взрослую жизнь. А на счет подруги..... считай, что не прошла тест на вшивость. Забей на нее. Она того не стоит. У тебя будут новые друзья. И новый мол.чел. То что тебя никто не слушает, привыкай, так и будет. По крайней мере, у меня так до сих пор.

----------


## Утопленник

> Да не, просто ты входишь во взрослую жизнь. А на счет подруги..... считай, что не прошла тест на вшивость. Забей на нее. Она того не стоит. У тебя будут новые друзья. И новый мол.чел. То что тебя никто не слушает, привыкай, так и будет. По крайней мере, у меня так до сих пор.


 я не хочу привыкать к такой жизни  :Frown: 

меня это гнетет. я хочу друзей, которых у меня не было,. как и все, хочу любви, чувств, нужностей.


 и сны в последнее время страшные снятся..сутками не сплю

----------


## Leisan

и сны в последнее время страшные снятся..сутками не сплю  
  Ну-ка ну-ка, это уже интересно.Расскажи когда начали сниться такие сны, были они раньше, нет ли у тебя постоянного гнетущего ощущения независимо от событий ( хороших и плохих)? и когда все это появилось примерно?

----------


## Утопленник

> и сны в последнее время страшные снятся..сутками не сплю  
>   Ну-ка ну-ка, это уже интересно.Расскажи когда начали сниться такие сны, были они раньше, нет ли у тебя постоянного гнетущего ощущения независимо от событий ( хороших и плохих)? и когда все это появилось примерно?


 
это все еще со школы
но иногда оно прекращается, но не сейчас

----------


## Leisan

> я не хочу привыкать к такой жизни 
> 
> меня это гнетет. я хочу друзей, которых у меня не было,. как и все, хочу любви, чувств, нужностей.


  Да будут у тебя друзья,  любовь, чувства, нежность. Просто научись больше рассчитывать на себя, нежели на других. Другие так и будут игнорировать твое душеизливание и отчаяние.

----------


## Утопленник

> Да будут у тебя друзья,  любовь, чувства, нежность. Просто научись больше рассчитывать на себя, нежели на других. Другие так и будут игнорировать твое душеизливание и отчаяние.


 и на том спасибо.

у меня ведь есть друг. кот  :Smile:

----------


## Leisan

> и на том спасибо.
> 
> у меня ведь есть друг. кот


 А я своего выкинула, но ты знаешь об этом)

----------


## Утопленник

> А я своего выкинула, но ты знаешь об этом)


 откуда мне знать, почему выкинуула? о_о

----------

